# FYI: EEA Family Permit NYC processing time as of May 2014



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi!

Just wanted to share my EEA Family Permit processing time (in the US) since I had trouble finding a recent timeline before I sent off my application.

7 May: documents received at NYC UK consulate (according to FedEx)
8 May: documents opened and ready for processing (according to email from consulate)
12 May: visa issued (again notified by email)

My passport and documents were mailed the same day and arrived today. Anyway, hope this can be useful for others applying from the US!


----------



## Katze77 (Nov 22, 2013)

My husband has an appointment to get his fingerprints tomorrow and then we will send out the paperwork. Did you just send it to the basic address of the UK consulate or did you address it to someone. Thank you.


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

I sent it to:

UK Visas & Immigration
British Consulate General
845 3rd Avenue
New York, NY 10022

I also wrote on the outer and inner envelopes that it was for an EEA Family Permit because I read somewhere that they get priority (which seems to be true because the first email estimated the current processing time as ten business days for non-settlement visas and I got it in much less time).


----------



## SabrinaHarris (Feb 20, 2014)

Dang. Congrats rmw! 

Here's my current timeline for the same office:

April 28: Documents received according to FedEx
April 29: Email received that my return label needed to be electronic not handwritten
April 29: Electronic label sent
May 7: Email received that electronic label not working, they needed a PDF
May 7: New PDF label sent
May 12: Called and was told wait time is currently 13 days no further update about my file available. In fact, the person I spoke to kept insisting an EEA permit is a settlement visa - not a non-settlement visa. *sigh*
May 12: Email that new label is good

Never received an email saying my documents were ready for processing. Still waiting.


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

What! I was thinking the consulate was really on top of everything but I guess I just got lucky. Hopefully now that they have everything in order it will just take a couple days! Good luck.


----------



## SabrinaHarris (Feb 20, 2014)

About an hour after posting this I received notification that my visa was granted. Yay! I think because my spouse is self employed - perhaps that's why my application took longer.


----------



## Katze77 (Nov 22, 2013)

I am about to send my husbands application. Does it had to be send via Fedex or is Post office fine as well? Thank you and congratulations to both on the Permit.


----------



## asid (Aug 21, 2014)

rmw said:


> I sent it to:
> 
> UK Visas & Immigration
> British Consulate General
> ...


hi seniors I also apply for a eea perment form Pakistan to months ago but did not hear any thing from bhc . I so nervous any body knows how long it takes


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, normally you can check the current processing times by country at https://www.gov.uk/visa-processing-times but it says the service is currently unavailable. If you keep an eye on it maybe it will be back up soon. Since the visas are processed in each country it's hard to guess, but it does seem that visas from South Asian/African countries take quite a bit longer than from the US/Canada/Australia. Two months is quite a while though...have you tried calling the embassy where you sent your application? Best of luck to you!


----------



## asid (Aug 21, 2014)

no I didn't try .is any effect on my application if I ring them thanks for quick reply


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't know if it will help but you might at least get an idea of how long you'll have to wait. Certainly shouldn't hurt your application!


----------



## abiemf (Oct 1, 2014)

hi there. Just a question. Did you have to put EEA family permit on the inside or outside of the envelope?


----------



## rmw (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi! I wrote it on the outside as part of the address label and inside on my cover letter.


----------



## abiemf (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi there!thanks a lot for the response.. i received an email yesterday that my visa has been issued. Such a great news. And today i got my passport with my issued visa. Can i ask one more question please.. at the top right of the family permit is the validity date which says nov.1 2014 to may 1 2014.. so does that mean i should only leave from that date? I can only leave from nov. 1? I was planning to leave next week (october 19th).. i would appreciate any help.. thanks a lot.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

abiemf said:


> Hi there!thanks a lot for the response.. i received an email yesterday that my visa has been issued. Such a great news. And today i got my passport with my issued visa. Can i ask one more question please.. at the top right of the family permit is the validity date which says nov.1 2014 to may 1 2014.. so does that mean i should only leave from that date? I can only leave from nov. 1? I was planning to leave next week (october 19th).. i would appreciate any help.. thanks a lot.



You can travel any time after the valid from date. Not before.


----------



## abiemf (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.. but its okay if i travel the 31st of october right? Then im arriving in UK on november 1.. sounds crazy plan but i just want to arrive there earlier.. thanks again..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

abiemf said:


> Thanks for the reply.. but its okay if i travel the 31st of october right? Then im arriving in UK on november 1.. sounds crazy plan but i just want to arrive there earlier.. thanks again..


As long as you arrive on or after 1 November, it's fine.


----------

